# Sand fleas (aka mole crabs)



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I've been reading that they can be found with success on the Sandbridge beaches. 
Does the ocean front surf contain them?
How about under the Lesner Bridge? 
Chix Beach?
Ocean View in Norfolk?


Thanks


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

They should be everywhere in the surf line where the waves break on the beach. Smaller ones for Pomps though, about 1/4 to 1/2 and inch. Pomps don't have big mouths (juveniles that is). Sometimes the big ones come in though, but for some reason, and correct me if I am wrong dudes and dudettes, that the little fellas only come in around here.
TC


----------



## manluvbeach (Aug 28, 2003)

*Mole Crabs info?*

Do they have to be alive to be effective bait? Can you freeze them and thaw them before using? How do you hook them? Do they need to be off the bottom and moving or is a standard bottom rig the preferred method? Thanks in advance for any help!!!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Sand fleas (depending on the size), can be used to catch a variety of fish. There are many ways to rig them as well, depending of course, on the tide conditions, the quarry you are after, and the time of year.

I have caught flounder before, and when I cleaned them, found 10 to 12 small fleas in the stomach! I have seen people catch huge striped bass with them in the fall at Damneck beach. They are readily available. But one thing that you have to realize, I have noticed that when their are a lot of baitfish(silversides, bunker, mullet) in the surf, sand fleas are ineffective.

Rigging them depends upon what you are fishing for. Pomps like a brass hook, have small mouths, and really like a small juicy one about a 1/4 to half inch long. Rig a bottom rig with a pancake sinker, and a pink bead. They like that as well. Sometimes I catch them when I am fishing for spot with bloods or squid as well. 

For stripers, I know a lot of people that fish at Damneck that collect them now, and freeze them for the winter season. They, of course use the largest fleas they can get, and fish them on beefed up two drop rigs with bigger stainless hooks. I once saw a guy come to the beach, set up his gear, throw on a flea, chuck it into the first wave, and bam!!!!!! 32" Striper! His rod went nuts!

Hope that I helped, it is hard to describe rigs online, but there are plenty of books that show them.
Take care, and hook up!  
TC


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

TC said:


> Sand fleas (depending on the size), can be used to catch a variety of fish. There are many ways to rig them as well....
> Rigging them depends upon what you are fishing for. Pomps really like a small juicy one about a 1/4 to half inch long.
> I know a lot of people that collect them now, and freeze them for the winter season. They, of course use the largest fleas they can get, and fish them on beefed up two drop rigs with bigger stainless hooks.
> TC



Uh....what size hook would work for this one....and how much salt would it take to freeze that one up.  
http://members18.clubphoto.com/_cgi-bin/members/compact_slide_show.pl?album_item_id=65832015
http://members18.clubphoto.com/_cgi-bin/members/compact_slide_show.pl?album_item_id=65832016

   Ouch...My jaws hurt from grinning.
I'll be a bit more subtle.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*sand fleas*

no sand fleas are not everywhere. sandbridge has them, but as for the ocean front, it is rare. on the bay side i know of no place that has them.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I Think I have found them under the Buckroe beach pier, a few years ago, but it may have been another pier. Getting old and my memory is not what it once was.
I do know that big storms like you guys had, sometimes wipes them out for awhile.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Is that thing for real???*



Thrifty Angler said:


> Uh....what size hook would work for this one....and how much salt would it take to freeze that one up.
> http://members18.clubphoto.com/_cgi-bin/members/compact_slide_show.pl?album_item_id=65832015
> http://members18.clubphoto.com/_cgi-bin/members/compact_slide_show.pl?album_item_id=65832016


If I was digging for fleas and grabed that sucker, it would go on the wall  Then I would hope I had a roll of toilet paper in the truck


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*There's always an alternative.....*

If you happened to have some *mortar and a trowel* on hand, you'd be well on your way to building an outdoor barbecue pit. 

BTW: I read somewhere that it was caught off the coast of Rio de Janeiro in deep water by someone doing oil exploration. I would guess that area is rich in essential fish oils.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*fleas*

some in O.V. city beach... not like they used to be.


----------



## wayne (Jun 28, 2002)

I was fishing the beach at Sandbridge Sat. using a bottom rig. Caught nothing!!Lots of big waves crashing on the beach. I have seen sand fleas there before and looked for them Sat. but could not find any.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Caught about 4 dozen today at sandbridge this mourning at the south end of the park. found the most by the pilons after the tide had been going out for about 3 hours.


Robert


----------

